# Elaine's Art Journal



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Previous artwork:

Okami line drawing -









Birds line drawing - 









Bird canvases -









Horse portrait -









Simba (our German Shepherd)-


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Very very nice. Those birds on canvas are lovely. Did you have them printed onto canvas or did you draw them on? Sorry if that is a stupid question, I have not worked on fabric, apart from sewing!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Very very nice. Those birds on canvas are lovely. Did you have them printed onto canvas or did you draw them on? Sorry if that is a stupid question, I have not worked on fabric, apart from sewing!


I painted the canvases in acrylic then drew them on. Unfortunately the pen bled a little, not drastically, so they look fine from far away, but you can see it up close :lol: Thankyou very much, my sister keeps begging me to give them to her, but I want to keep them in my room! :lol:


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow. I thought it was fabric! Looks awesome. Would be great if in colour too.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Latest drawing:








Tell me what you think. 

Also, if I were to put this up for sale, how much do you think I could ask for? Honestly. Could I even sell this? 
It's on A3 paper.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

ElaineLighten said:


> Latest drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really good 

The only thing I would say is it looks a bit too grey, maybe bring out some more white and some more black. Just for highlights and shadows. Also, maybe add a pupil to the eye?


----------



## arabgirl247 (Feb 13, 2012)

I disagree about the horse being too gray. It is your own style, and yes I think you could sell it!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great work! The birds canvas is stunning!!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Snizard - It's a bit late to change it, especially the eye :lol:
Arabgirl - Thanks, Hmm I wonder how much I could get for it? 
csimkunas - Thankyou!


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Love your work!!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Thankyou  My next challenge is a watercolour pencil peacock


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Just for laughs...here is Simba posing with his portrait :lol:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

That looks awesome next to him!!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Oooooohhh, those are all really good.
I would TOTALLY buy it, if I had the money(x
You should definently look into trying to sell any of them - especially the birds on canvas. They would make GORGEOUS decorations. I can totally imagine PINK ones on my bedroom wall<3


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Latest one, PomPom, a friend's pony. 
He was fun to do but I don't think he turned out all that good. 








I've just made the eye a bit smaller(after I posted pic)


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dont put yourself down :lol: he looks cute!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is the updated one, eye slightly edited, more mane added (he looked a bit bare, **** you white fur!)


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Meeeeow :wink:
A WIP of my pussycat! Sorry it's a little blurry.
I'm going to try really hard to make this actually look furry too. 
I really need to get hold of some watercolour pencils and stop neglecting/procrastinating that peacock...


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Update for my meowmeow 
She's taking me ages!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks good so far :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Newest pencil drawing, my lovely cat, Amber! 








Drew this on A3 so it's massive, now whenever I see her she looks really tiny :lol:

Edit. 
Oh god, I just realised she's whiskerless! :lol: I need to get one of those battery erasers...


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

That's really nice! I love the eyes and nose most! What the hell is a battery eraser??


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> That's really nice! I love the eyes and nose most! What the hell is a battery eraser??


Thankyou  Battery erasers have smaller tips and vibrate so you dont have to rub it on your work. They're much more precise so will be perfect for the job of adding some white whiskers!  Here's one, they're very inexpensive


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG I've gotta get myself one of them!!!! I've gone a decade without drawing and there are all these new items that I never knew about! Mechanical pencils, battery erasers.... LOL It's all so new and exciting!! Thanks Elaine!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> OMG I've gotta get myself one of them!!!! I've gone a decade without drawing and there are all these new items that I never knew about! Mechanical pencils, battery erasers.... LOL It's all so new and exciting!! Thanks Elaine!


Haha no problem  Derwent do them, they're very cheap on eBay


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

ahh finally found my watercolour pencils! Kingfisher drawing coming up tomorrow!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I was a wally and didn't use watercolour paper  
First ever attempt at warercolour pencils, I messed up the chest - through trying different techniques. I like his head though 
And the background is far more green than the picture shows!


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Amaterasu - Goddess of the sun








A go with pen and inktense. 
Some of the colours washed out more, I would go over but the paper is crinkled enough from the water already D:


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ooooh btw, my boyfriend bought me a battery eraser! :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Haha! I still need one..I have a couple where they look like pencils but instead of lead it's an eraser. They're very good


----------

